# The look-alike thread



## Findlay (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi everyone! I thought this would be a fun way to share pics of our bettas. It's kinda like 'The Next Person' thread... kinda.

So - I'll start by posting a pic of one of my bettas. The next person, if they have one that looks like the pic posted, post your look-alike (or 'twin'), and then a pic of a different one of your fish... then the next person has to show a look-alike to that one! Make sense? lol
Let's try... 

This is my double tail, marbled cellophane boy, Coen!


----------



## Findlay (Jul 22, 2011)

Bumpity bumpy bumpers! No one? :/


----------



## lillylark (Sep 21, 2011)

Maybe no one has a fish as unique looking as yours!  My Jagger doesn't look like your fish, but I'll post him anyway, haha


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Great idea!! Except both of those fish above are pretty unique to me!!


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Findlay said:


> Hi everyone! I thought this would be a fun way to share pics of our bettas. It's kinda like 'The Next Person' thread... kinda.
> 
> So - I'll start by posting a pic of one of my bettas. The next person, if they have one that looks like the pic posted, post your look-alike (or 'twin'), and then a pic of a different one of your fish... then the next person has to show a look-alike to that one! Make sense? lol
> Let's try...
> ...


My betta Panda sort of looked like your guy until he marbled.:lol:


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

you got some one of a kind looking betta!! here is a pic of my boy..im sure a lot of ppl got a similar betta to mine;-)


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

lillylark said:


> Maybe no one has a fish as unique looking as yours!  My Jagger doesn't look like your fish, but I'll post him anyway, haha


i think i have some one that looks like jagger a bit:








^-^ my luna girl


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

missm83 said:


> you got some one of a kind looking betta!! here is a pic of my boy..im sure a lot of ppl got a similar betta to mine;-)


well i think this is a good pic but, this guy past away and i have no other pics of him:








he was a royal blue VT, male


----------



## lillylark (Sep 21, 2011)

Betta lover, Jagger and Luna have similar faces...cute.  Here's another pic that shows the green in his fins. It's amazing how different he can look depending on the camera or the lighting!


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Mine might look a bit like yours, OP.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

I seen a few like your Finlay but most have marbled out and non were mine xD

umm ihave my blue girl:







who i'm sure many have one similar to
and my boy:







who used to be all white >_<
*please note the bowl was only used to pictures and kinda warped his body xD he's not deformed.


----------



## Findlay (Jul 22, 2011)

Awesome bettas everyone!!

Your last pic kinda looks like my guy, Haku, a HMPK dragon.
He's got a bit of gray around the edges of his fins... love your guys' coloring!!
Whatcha think?

The second pic is of my only female, Poe, a CT.
Who's got a look-alike? Hehehehe


----------



## Hmongol (May 4, 2011)

He may not look like others but others may look like him hehe.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

missm83 said:


> you got some one of a kind looking betta!! here is a pic of my boy..im sure a lot of ppl got a similar betta to mine;-)


 If Lakitu's fins were normal size again (post-tail biter) I could confuse the 2!! Lakitu has the same purple-reddish tone coming on his bottom fin and when he has his scary dragon face he also has 2 red lines  I love your guy!


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

My blue & white DeT kinda looks like Hmongol's buttefly HM
Sorry for the poor photo quality. this was his first night with me.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Can anyone match mine?:










-BL2033


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

This is the closest i can get. Maybe someone has a white CT.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

My past Betta, Melvin kind of looks like your fish Mjoy79:








I will give people an easy one. lol
My current Betta, Maxwell:


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Not a veil tail, but the same color.








Let's see if someone has a Betta that looks like dash


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Ooo I had one that looks like your fish. 
Plum-D (VT though)








Anyone have one that looks like my Gyger?


----------



## Findlay (Jul 22, 2011)

Here's my orange VT, Ryo -- he kinda looks like your second guy there... :-D


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm gonna have to go with Chandler for a look alike for Ryo. Not orange but a red VT









Ross should be an easy one I think


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

my VT girl Sakura ( full red girl, fist pic ) and VikingPrincess's male VT, Salsa ( 2nd pic ). Possible relation? I feel it!


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Anyone's petsmart dragon's look like my Jappi? Maybe some distant brother out there??


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

mjoy79 said:


> I'm gonna have to go with Chandler for a look alike for Ryo. Not orange but a red VT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got one that looks like your Ross. 
Cannibal Johnson:


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

mjoy79 said:


> Ross should be an easy one I think


I think he is an easy one! He looks like my RIP guy:

Anyone can match the guy in the bottom pic? He is going to be a bit of a challenge.

-BL2033


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mine looks like yours but he is a HM double tail, sorry about the quality of the pic


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Okay here is a better pic of him







and does anybody have a Betta that looks like this


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

mjoy79 said:


> I'm gonna have to go with Chandler for a look alike for Ryo. Not orange but a red VT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have a HM boy called chili pepper that looks kinda like your first one:








does anyone have some one that looks like this guy?: ALSO he is a DBT


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

fishy friend2 said:


> Okay here is a better pic of him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think my girl looks like your second one: she is a VT
















hope she looks similar, some one might have a better similair betta than mines


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

Larsa said:


> my VT girl Sakura ( full red girl, fist pic ) and VikingPrincess's male VT, Salsa ( 2nd pic ). Possible relation? I feel it!


My gloria looks like your sakura, she is a VT as well 

Can anyone match my boy Major? he is a HM and he is white with green and red,


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Sorta looks like yours








Does anyone have a fish that has only one eye like this one


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

MaggieLynn said:


> My gloria looks like your sakura, she is a VT as well
> 
> Can anyone match my boy Major? he is a HM and he is white with green and red,



oooooo cuuuute she does look like Sakura!!! Can you take more pics for Gloria!? Maybe they are sisters!!! Mine's a petsmart baby =3


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Bump


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Does anyone have a dalmation veiltail


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Does anyone have one that looks like my unnamed VT Betta? And does anyone know what color he's classified as???


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

How do you upload pictures on this site? I'm really curious.


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

bettalover, try copy and pasting your pictures into your threads from other websites like facebook, photobucket, flickr, etc. =)
Tielbird, I think your guy is a pastel pink!


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

TielBird101 said:


> Does anyone have one that looks like my unnamed VT Betta? And does anyone know what color he's classified as???


I just rehomed this guy to my sister but I can still post him here! He looks like your pink VT! Not sure if thats the official coloring though LOL

This is Jin (my sister kept the name)









Does anyone have a betta that looks like Charlie?


----------



## Foxell (Mar 13, 2011)

fishy friend2 said:


> Does anyone have a dalmation veiltail


I do! His name is Takeshi. His tail looks pretty bad right now though because he's a tail biter :/ But I have an album of him on my profile if you want to see!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

mjoy79 said:


> Does anyone have a betta that looks like Charlie?


Pretty close I think, you guy has more red, lol


Flagg













Anyone have a guy like Beowulf?


----------

